
Harvard Alums Have Idea to Boost Endowment: Buy Index Funds - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-15/harvard-alums-have-an-idea-to-improve-endowment-buy-index-funds?resubmission
======
OscarCunningham
How such a fund is invested should depend a lot on what its purpose is. That
determines the ideal risk-reward and asset allocation.

But I've never quite understood what university endowments are for. They seem
far too big and they never spend it down even when they have plenty to spare.

Is it just a status signalling thing? They want a big pile of money to seem
prestigious? If so remind me never to donate.

